# Sims2 Links Hints and HELP!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi ALL
Well I guess this is the thread we talked about having!


I guess we just post *helpful links*, *hints* and *specific Help * in here....

I will go and look at some of the old stuff and copy it to here.....

So far I have sorted everything into 4 sections! 
Websites and Direct Links
Technical help
Gameplay hints/tips
reasons to buy Sims2​
To *Add* to this thread just post reply using one of the *above titles * to start the post and use the *relvent colour!*​~Dizzi~

PS here is the link to the very first Sims thread !  thanks Jayne and Marielou, and a few others weve lost along the way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,22450.msg271012.html#msg271012


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WEBSITES and Direct Links/HACKS!



> I'm really into a website at the moment which gives loads of good hints and tips. It seems pretty well run too. I've not posted there yet, but have been reading for a couple of months. Take a peek if you get a chance, but be warned you could be reading for hours
> It's a good chat board though It's where I found out to fix my corrupt object file
> 
> http://forums.worldsims.org/index.php?


Jayne - 19/4/05


> friendship candles from http://www.simslice.com/
> & books from simslice that you can use at uni to set the semester and grades with plus A secret society handbook and much more!





> http://www.modthesims2.com/index.php?
> 
> Is the sort of site where it's good to get something that someone else has tested first. here are some of the things we have found to be ok!
> a pile of books and when you click on it you can change the semester year, grade and skills the set the exam for 2 hours time, hey pesto they are finished that semester!
> I found that if you still do each half of the semester, do an assignment and paper, use the adjuster and set the grade, then go to the exam, they pass and gain the extra wants and things. its still much quicker about one days study, for each term!


Pregnancy hack ! http://www.moreawesomethanyou.com/ PAY SITE! (used to be free)  



> unfortunatly some sites (with the some of best downloads) are not free they are subscription, although some run on a donation basis too.
> on the sims rescource they have a wide range of free stuff and they are pretty good to.
> go to their sims 2 home page, register for free. then click on ALL FREE TS2 DOWNLOADS.
> this morning there is over 800 items of free clothing, 80 make up, 11 free facial hair, 15 accessories, 104 residential lots and so on.
> ...


 Dizzi 28/7/2005

Also really like the download wizard. from the http://www.sims2.thesimsresource.com/
Makes it so much easier not to worry about where you unzip the downloads to! 


> the free energiser paintin,
> http://www.simchaotics.net/Files/MerolaSims2/ME_EnergizerPainting.zip
> 
> click on it and save to downloads folder. very easy to use its a painting you click it says think of, as the sim does it all needs go green. no need for the ep either.


Just save to a folder or desktop and install!



> Custom Painting
> 
> To decorate your house with custom artwork, first your sim must have a creativity level of 5 and be able to paint a still life. Have your sim paint and a frame will appear that you can center on whatever you want to paint. If you want to paint a picture of something outside the Sims 2 game, just press C anywhere at this time. This will pause the game. Use Alt + Tab to exit the game, then open a picture program such as Paint and open the snapshot you just took, it will usually be in the folder: C:\My Documents\EA\Sims2\Storytelling\Snapshot.bmp Then, you also have to open the picture you want to have in your game. If your picture is too large resize it so it will fit in the original snapshot from the game. Copy your custom picture on to your snapshot from the game, then save the picture. Use Alt + Tab to get back to your game and your sim will start painting your own custom picture. Using this trick you can put pictures of your friends or family, web pictures, or anything else in your Sims 2 game.
> 
> ...


Jayne 15/2/05 link is still valid 


> Not sure if you have already found this site/object it is from simlogical
> http://www.simlogical.com/index.htm
> "Days of our life shrub"
> 
> ...





> I did download a free trial program which I used for the sims1 which has been updated obviously for sims 2-
> called *simpe*. It allows you to modify ALL sims within each neighbourhood, names, personality, asperation, skills, friends the list is quite extensive, the reason for this was I accidently did not name a babywhen it was born! so it was baby boy evans! and I wanted to find how to change its name and came accross this program, (and realised I had used a sims1 version) and so downloaded the trial version, (48hrs only) then you need an unlock code to use it which you have to pay for.
> 
> http://sims2programs.com/Download/index.as





> The Sims 2 Holiday Edition is a special release of The Sims 2 and includes 40 bonus items and decor options to get your Sims into the holiday spirit! Owners of The Sims 2 can purchase The Sims 2 Holiday Party Pack which just contains the 40 holiday-themed items. Last but not least, players can download 12 of the holiday items at www.TheSims2.com during The Sims 2 Holiday Giveaway!





> I have been playing the sims yesterday and today and noticed I was unable to call family members they were not showing up in the phone book in either familys house!
> also some friends....
> so I checked out the help section on the bbs and it seems I have accidently *downloaded a phone hack*!
> so I have now downloaded from the mod the sims2 a clean pack installer, and .net framework from microsoft  (needed it to run the clean pack installer)





> You definiately will need some new outfits and hairstyles etc, the ones it comes with aren't great. Apart from thesimsresource, there's a fairly new one called simsconnection.com.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

TECH HELP



> your PC is to old to see the a lot of the stuff on the Sims 2,
> you don't necessarily need a new PC just upgrade the one you've got, with more memory and a faster processor and update the graphics card should be about the same cost if not less of a PS2 and game, they should just slot into the tower youve already got.


Dizzi 21/4/05



> Okay, I am now the proud owner of a fandabydozy, super dooper graphics card, which - so the bloke who fitted it in PC world assured me after testing out Sims 2 on it in the store - run Sims 2 and expansion packs like a dream with all the graphics options set to high


Jayne 23/4/05


> I think I know how to solve your download/unzip problem!
> ok ready ? (Dizzi)
> 
> open ea games folder (in my documents)
> ...


*Free zip * program for your downloads! (if you are not using the wizard from TSR!) http://members.ozemail.com.au/~nulifetv/freezip/freezip.exe

save to a folder or the desktop, then install! THEN go can unzip your downloads.... much easier than the windows version (winzip). 
each file will have a blue and yellow FZ right click this to unzip.


> Easier still, subscribe to TSR, get the wizard and it will do it all automatically for you! Jayne





> There are a few bugs in Sims, and there is a patch you can download from the Sims2 website. If you haven't already got it, it's definitely worth it. Each EP adds the previous Ep patch ...





> I have found a link with the system requirments for the sims 2! and some info!
> 
> http://compsimgames.about.com/od/thesims2faqs/f/systemrequireme.htm
> 
> you just need to check your pc specifications...





> It's not so much the memory it takes up on your hard drive memory, but more the RAM memory you have to run the game. Game requires min of 256 MB RAM, but I added to mine and now have 768 MB RAM. Game recommends a graphics card of Direct X 9.0 Driver Support and supports T&L video cards, NVIDIA GeForce 2 or greater, NVIDIA Quadro series , ATI Raedon 7200 or greater, non T&L video cards such as ATI Raedon 7000 (VE Series) and intel Extreme Graphics. You also need a computer with a 2.0 GHz processor - minimum! Mine is 1.99 GHz, but if you have higher, you may get away with a less powerful graphics card, or less RAM memory.
> 
> Space it takes up on your computer is £3.5 GB, which is quite big compared to some games, but not too bad. Each additional expansion pack takes up 1 GB of hard drive space. Then of course there's your downloads, pictures, vidoes of your sims


~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

GAMEPLAY & HINTS



> I created me and dh and my best friend in a family group, then clicked on the dummy symbol to make a child and had dh and sue create a child! then i deleted sue!!! so i had my DE baby with dh it took weeks to pluck up the courage to do it, make believe made real.





> Building community lots is quite easy, go to build houses and choose an empty lot 3x4 is quite reasonable, then when it asks you to name the lot check the box for community and name it.
> then enter the lot (it should be blue, residential is green) and build away !





> *Quick Question * for those of you with University. Can you use the additional items that come with the expansion pack, back in the regular game, or are they only available when you play the EP?
> lots of the objects from sims uni are avalible in the regular game, such as the mp3 player and cell phone! pool table, gym equipment, guitar and drum kit!
> as are a lot of the interactions that are new such as "hang out" & "pillow fight"
> you can also have a "sports party" if theres a tv somewhere on the lot!





> Uni is FAB! You get about 125 + new items, which you can use in university and Sims2. Basically when your sim goes to Uni, they become a young adult, so can get engaged, woohoo, etc. and you go and play in a University town - there are 3 to choose from, like Pleasantville, Strangeworld, etc. - whilst there they live pretty much like in the Sims2 houses, but you can combine households so get a few teenagers through uni at the same time. They can live in dorms or houses, and if in dorms you get loads of other Sims who move in too. If your dorm is full, and you want one of your sims to go in, you can still do that and one of the games sims will move out automatically.
> 
> In the shops you get new clothes, a mobile phone (which is great because you can just phone anyone from where you are without having to go to your phone on the wall), an MP3 player and a hand held games console. There's cool items like drum kits, guitars, new wallpaper, carpets, etc. etc. Bit of everything really
> 
> ...





> if your elders, mary sue and hubby are in platnium asperation when they die you get a special tombstome/urn
> wasn't sure if you knew that already.





> Just a tip, before you sending him stargazing, save your game, because I've read on a Sims website that sometimes when stargazing Sims can get killed by a falling comet or something!





> men can be pg. I think you have to get them to stargaze with a telescope and then they get abducted by aliens and come back knocked up!





> Any one else checked this?i looked in Brandis memories and as far as i can tell Ben is an ivf baby! as his parents did not woo hoo prior to his conception/birth!





> Press Ctrl + C + shift - a white bar will appear at the top this is the cheat bar! type in the code such as.... Motherlode = $50,000 Kaching=$1000





> energising painting





> fast track them through the somesters though by chosing set grade to A+ (which means they don't have to study at all) and then setting their final exam for 2 hours time So, they got a degree without even needing to study All for the price of 1 simoleon - fab!





> Check when you download that you don't need Uni for some of the _hacks _ or _objects._
> 
> Also, don't forget to *download the mesh * for some of the objects - it does carry a risk doing it, but it seems to me loads of people are using them and I've not had any probs so far.
> _If you just download and unzip a few at a time though it's easier to troubleshoot if you do get a problem. _


Take A Break!


> By the way, I've got a confession to make. When I first got Sims 2, the 2nd night I played it I played it until gone 4am!!!! When I went to bed and closed my eyes they kept zooming in and out, like you do on screen following the characters. Scary! I've tried to make sure I take a break when playing ever since, but I don't always manage it....


 Leni!



> Tell you how I got a baby girl (had just adopted a boy), I saved my game just before my sim was due to go into labour, then when she had a boy I exited without saving and played again, and that time it was a girl So, really if you do the save thing, you can let your sim go into labour as many times as you like until a girl arrives Of course, that may never happen anyway, but no doubt you'd give up eventually





> With Uni you can buy mobile phones and handheld games and personal stereo, which are great as an adult can give a child a handheld game a as a gift. It also makes life lots easier not having to go to the wall phone to answer the phone or make a call, plus the Sim who the call is for, has their mobile ring,





> I tend to build just one comunity lot with everything there, including the energiing painting/pc
> and friendship candles so that families that cant afford them can use them





> NIGHTLIFE
> loaded just fine, there is NO NEED to take out your downloads, it finds all custom content and you choose to enable or disable them!





> You can minimise the sims to come on here (or anywere else) but is does mean that you dont have to re load it all, so how to do it!
> press and hold the CTRL key with the ESC key the screen will go blank and minimise.
> Also on the games control panel there is an option to sim while minimised, mine is on, pause the game before leaving just in case !!!
> I have a virus check on my pc at 8pm and sometimes my game disapears in the middle of play! it does automaticly pause though! also if I have not disconnected from the internet before play I allow my mail programs and messenger to show pop ups during full screen play, this alerts me to new mail, usually from here and instant message alerts! i just click on the pop up and i am back on my desktop.





> the low celing problem is because the house already has a roof on it! you need to go into build mode remove the roof and then when you have finished your extension/s add the roof again. #Auto roofs are free! the others are not!





> Have you discovered how to look at the night sky for 2 moons?
> when there are 2 moons you have a very high chance of being abducted!
> press the tab key during play and scroll around! then press the tab key again to bring it back to normal play mode again





> Question - You know, I love that little pigtails with hat thing the toddlers have, but you can only get it with a CAS sim, never with a baby you have in the game. I wish there was an option to change toddlers hairstyles in-game ?
> Answer There is a mirror you can download to change your toddler Sim's hair! its from mod the sims 2 ! works really well!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Reasons to buy sims 2!​

> I was wondering if i should get Sims 2 or not?
> I was just wondering if anyone could give me and honest answer about whether or not i should go out and buy it.
> If so what are the best extension packs to get?





> I'm a recent convert to Sims 2 after hearing all the great things the girles here said about it and it's brilliant. I already had Sims 1, Unleashed, Party and Hot date so it felt a bit wasteful to buy the new Sims but I did it anyway and it's great! Much more fun to play. The only thing I'd say is check that your PC/laptop has a good enough graphics card and memory to play it on. Unfortunately when I bought my laptop I wasn't into games so a gaming machine wasn't important to me but now I wish I'd bought a different one because Sims 2 runs incredibly slow on it and a laptop can't be upgraded!





> I would recommend buying both expansion packs - University and Nightlife. They are different to the Sims 1 EP's as they add a whole new dimension to the whole game. University gives your sims a new age as well - they become young adults. And Nightlife is just FAB





> if you Lloved the Sims, you've GOT to get this! Its more 3D, the Sims grow up, from a baby to an old wo/man, then die ... plus the best bit you can make them TTC, they get pregnant and give birth





> BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT
> "sorry" the Sims makes me happy!
> It does depended on what you games you normally play but it really is a great game regardless,
> 
> ...





> http://thesims2.ea.com/ This is the offical site, so you can get a taste of what its like.
> 
> http://play.com/play247.asp?pa=sr&page=title&r=PC&title=120244 This is Play.com





> It really is in a class of its own, you will wonder why you were so addicted to the sims 1 after playing the sims 2!
> have you seen our pictures on here of the sims 2? I have a triplets piccy in my gallery! (from a hack) the game has the ability for your sims to have twins!





> Another selling feature, we dont have infertility in the Sims.. Some couples choose to adopt, and timings still need to be practiced! but if you want 10 kids you can have ten kids if your young enough!
> 
> I forgot to say that the Sims2 has Life stages and Genetics now - really cool!





> The babies are a bit easier to take care of with Sims 2. They have proper life stages of the mum being pg for 3 days, then there's a baby for 3 days, then a child where they learn to walk, talk, and get potty trained for about 5 days and then childhood for about 14 days, then they become a teenager, then an adult, an elder and finally they die All takes anything between 60 - 80 sim days - which last about 5 mins real time per sim day.
> 
> Sims 2 is a completely different ball game to Sims 1, and I'd definitely recommend it. Jayne





> in the sims 2 mum gets maternity pay and time off! and you can hire a nanny! Dizzi





> when I made the transition from Sims 1 to Sims 2 - it's so weird that you can change the camera angle 360 degrees, zoom in etc. I would say definately try the tutorial first, it's a little boring, but gets you to grips with it.
> 
> Don't play Brandi broke first (in Pleasantview)!! I don't want to spoil the "surprise", but just don't!! There's a house with these 2 sisters, can't remember what they're called, a blonde and a redhead, they're quite good to get going with. That's if you like playing with pre-made sims. I did to start with, had that Dreamer bloke (is it Darren) marry the Goth bird.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

MORE GAMEPLAY HINTS!​


> Moving house is easy. Just go into the screen which shows all the houses in your game, and then click on the houses and lots button (has a house icon I think), and then click on move family and you should then be able to move your cursor over the house with the family you want to move in, and they will move back to the family bin. You can then go back into the screen which shows all the houses, click on your families and move them into a new house
> 
> When you move house you lose all the personal possessions and rewards - like career and personal stuff - with Nightlife you get to take stuff with you when you move.





> To go clothes shopping, just phone for a taxi, got to a community lot and buy what you like. You need a wardrobe then in your sims home, and you click on that and plan outfit to see what you want them to wear for daytime, sleeping, undies, formal, etc.





> The pleasure and cheese asperations do come with nightlife,
> I do believe the cheese asperation is a "hidden" one, it comes after being bitten by a vampire this asp makes the sim "want" grilled cheese all the time!



DOWNLOAD'S


> As you look at each individual item to download, it will say if a mesh is required, and should provide a link to that mesh for you to download





> Do you have custom downloads? if you do dont remove them from their folder to the desktop for the nightlife instalation,
> leave them where they are, nightlife finds custom content and asks you if you want it enabled.





> the *cheat * - moveobjects on / move objects off this is always helpfull if someone/something is stuck also for placing the video game directly under the tv!press the Ctrl-Shift-C cheat code to open the cheat window then type moveobjects_on in buy mode you will be able to pick up the stuck sim and move him! then type move objects_off  to end that cheat mode. (go to buy mode so the cursor is a hand pick up the object/sim and move them to the blue area to delete)
> heres a link to the offical site gameplay sims 2 cheat codes page.. there are loads! http://thesims2.ea.com/help





> keep your asperations Gold or Platinum to use reward objects and use the rejenerator reward





> (*The Legacy Challenge * is where you start off with one Sim you've created, on a Medium Lot, and you're not allowed to use any cheats, you can only marry/procreate with "Townies" or other non-player characters, and the challenge is to get to 10 generations this way, scoring points along the way for things like if you have alien babies, how many different coloured ghosts you get, if the ghosts can access the Sims, whether you've collected all the bonus items etc - it's actually really fun, although I only got halfway through then got bored, this is my story: http://forums.thesimsresource.com/showthread.php?t=266766&highlight=Laura%27s+Legacy ) Here's a link to my profile where you can see my houses:Shorty pie  http://www.sims2.thesimsresource.com/profiles/view.php?mid=645301


here is a Shortcut to a more indepth description of the challenge  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40620.msg543771.html#msg543771



> have an album on here, and I go to my gallery and upload file...
> the Sims pictures are in your storytelling folders of the game, and its the size of the picture that matters as we have a file size limit.
> 
> Quote
> ...





> more hints .....
> 
> 1) Have the game loaded and minimised while uploading! so you can take clearer pictures or rooms you may not have taken/clearly! (had to do most of mine this way)
> 
> ...





> Hacks as in hacked objects or files
> 
> A good example is the "energiser painting" which once in your game alows you to maximise all needs in an instant! it looks like a regular picture on your wall then when you have your sim interact by clicking on it you can maximise the Sims Needs! these are A third party items and you download them into your game! along with new clothes and furnishings some are completly new ie not made by maxis but with maxis "bodyshop" others are re-colours of Maxis items  you will be!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tech help

*packaged lots you've downloaded *. 
For those you've downloaded, there's probably either a zip or rar file or just the SIMS2PACK file itself in your saved sims or downloads folder (or wherever you saved it).

Find and extract the file, if needed; then just double click on the SIMS2PACK file and a small blue screen will pop up (Sims 2 Custom Content installer) asking you whether you want to install the content.

Click "Install" and then you will receive a confirmation message, hopefully saying everything was installed okay (unless the file is corrupted, everything should be fine).

Click "okay." That's it! It should now show up in your houses/build/buy mode


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WEBSITE
Some free stuff
http://www.simsconnection.com/

 Shorty pie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Game Hint


> Fortunate Families:
> 
> While in the neighborhood view, type familyfunds <Name of family> <Amount> in the cheat window, and the specified amount of Simoleons is added to the family's funds.


Shellebelle


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Websites and direct links

http://mikeinside.modthesims2.com/

Its got some really good tutorials for building amongst other things


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Website and direct links

Found this this morning. Not tried it yet but looks to be quite useful.

Its called Sim File Maid 2. It basically installs downloads directly into your game.

http://mattwork.potsdam.edu/projects/SimFileMaid/index2.html


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Websites and direct links

A few more for you. Some really nice things on these and the majority of them are free!!

http://www.eclectic-sims.com/index.asp

http://www.meshkiste.de

http://rados-sims2.de.vu

http://sims.enorth.com.cn

http://www.eternal-echo.net/sims

http://simfantasy.free.fr/Sims2/sims2.htm

Have not played the game to see if they work though.

Have fun!!


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

Can I just smile and laugh at this thread! Being not only a Sim fan but a creator as well, so glad to see that no matter what is going on in my life, I can find sim fans lmao.

I started when the original Sims came out, had my site all nice, that lasted for five years. Sims 2 came out, dappled with my site for a while then just went fulltime to TSR, I needed a break lol.


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Found out just now that 'More Awesome Than You' is still free!!!  (triplets/quads hack)

Aparently the bit that says you have to pay is just a joke.

If you click login from the main page without subscribing or doing anything else it takes you straight to the forum for downloads.

Hope you enjoy!!!

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OFB hints and tips ! 
Open For Buisness​
This is a link to the BBS - offical Sims 2 site.
Six Quick & Simple Steps to Start your Sims Business! 
http://thesims2.ea.com/help/detail.php?help_id=224

And the Prima guide on OFB - I just checked out split level foundation tool! - going to go and try it now!
http://thesims2.ea.com/help/detail.php?help_id=221


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Game play hints/tips

It annoys tha hell out me that you have to fill all the shelves to be able to place an item on the lower shelves, so just found this on TSR.

To choose where you place your objects on the OBF shelves you press & hold M when placing them, and that allows you to place them where you want on the shelf, not just the next available space.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OOh neat trick! 
thanks Shelle!
Will try that ASAP!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

shelly_anne - im sooo glad you found this it was really begining to bug the hell out of me, had to stock so much stuff just to put stuff on bottom shelves! 
cheers
corrina


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

GAME HINT!

Sims with a home business in OFB can make money taking on free animals (from Create-A-Pet or strays), training them up and selling them in their stores. 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes there is . . . CLICK HERE


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I found out how to get twins (no messing around with stupid things like cheesecake!) - just hit CTRL Shift C to get the cheat code thingie up and type in "forcetwins" during pregnancy - it works (as my Sim has just given birth to a boy and a girl!)!!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive just found a fantastic Sim site with loads of goodies, in fact Ive been naughty and paid for two of the three donation packs!
*HOLY SIMOLY*
http://www.holysimoly.com/index.cfm?go=home.welcome

~Dizzi~

/links


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Thought I'd share some of the sites I've got saved to favourites

Nearly completed it once then aol decided to close because it encountered a problem 

http://www.simslice.com/downloads.htm

http://www.pimp-my-sims.com/downloads/index.html

http://www.xmsims.com/sims2/ehtm/main/index.htm

http://www.sims2workshop.com/FrontPage.php (not sure about this one as I haven't registered)

http://www.modthesims2.com/download.php

http://www.noukiesims2.net/ (click on the names on the left)

http://sims2ellis.h15.ru/index.html

http://www.djssims.com/

http://www.thesims2uk.co.uk/index.php (you have to register for this one as well)

http://www.aroundthesims2.com/

http://www.spiffysims.com/modules.php?name=Downloads

http://kimberspace.mattwork.potsdam.edu/sunnisims/bed1.php

http://simtastic.zookingdom.com/index.php?sessionid=bd63ba0cd4ea761790f00cd7fe81f574

http://www.4eversimfantasy.net/ (most free but some donation)

http://www.parsimonious.org/

http://www.vitasims2.com/sims2.htm

http://sims-2.gameslife.ru/

http://www.eternal-echo.net/sims/

http://sims.enorth.com.cn/

http://rados-sims2.de.vu/

http://www.reflexsims.de/

http://www.reflexsims.de/

http://freearea.peggysims2.net/index.do

http://mangosims.free.fr/meubles.htm

http://www.simplystyling.de/homesims2.html

http://simsantiquites.com/

http://www.simaholicsrus.com/Living13.html

http://jaue.com/avalon/menu.htm

Think that is enough to be going on with 

Will post the clothes links later

Enjoy!!

Michelle x

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

the souvenir shelf this shelf is found the the table section of the
buy catalog and can hold five different items, or souvenirs from your travels.
However, when you place 5 similar items, they can lead to a magical effect for
your characters in the surrounding area.

5 Seashells stacked on the shelf will lead to a slower bladder decay for the
Sims in the area. 
5 Mountain souvenirs will lead to non-romance social interactions having a 
higher chance of success rate. 

5 Far East souvenirs will lead to your skill building rate increased. 

5 Island souvenirs will lead to your romantic advances to have a higher chance
of success. This is due to the fact that the other Sim is entranced and 
hypnotised by the fact that you will lead them to a desert island, alone...

5 Voodoo Dolls, the reason why you aren't using them against people is beyond
me, but this will allow for the fact that other Sims will imagine that they
are being attacked by bees. Certainly not pleasent ... hey, get that doll away
from me Help!

Hope this Helps


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Bon Voyage
> If you want a photo of yourself, or anything for that matter, all you need to do is to ask a random
> Sim that you can normally interact with and ask them to Pose for Photo. This
> will hand them a camera for you to take a photo with. You can then take a
> ...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Ive managed to move families from one neighbourhood to another  only losing thier friendships
> and the best thing I did and want to share ( sorry if its old news)
> is
> reset a maxis neighbourhood I had deleted!
> ...





> to move your families and or buildings
> in house mode click the lot and choose package lot to file, then load the destination neighbourhood and they should be in the bin, I cant remember if I needed to exit and reload completely I dont think I did.





> When your sim paints on the easel you can choose the picture they paint from ones you put in the game -
> (after choosing paint custom picture)
> even if the game is running!
> 
> ...


----------

